# [New Zealand NR] Megaminx 1:30.08 single - Louis McDonald



## SixSidedCube (Feb 6, 2011)

Also Louis' PB!


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations. :tu


----------



## SixSidedCube (Feb 6, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Click quote on this post so you can see how the video is embedded, then I'll delete this once you've got it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Cheers Zane!


----------

